# Phoenix for flute solo and orchestra (Live recording)



## Anze Rozman (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello everyone! I hope you all had a nice new year's eve!

On 11th of December of 2015 I had performed my piece Phoenix for flute and orchestra by flutist Eva-Nina Kozmus and the Slovenian Philharmonic Orchestra.
The piece was originally written for Eva-Nina Kozmus in 2010 for flute and piano and has since been my most performed work. I then did the first orchestration of the piece in 2013 and then another version in 2014 and the final version in August 2015. I desperately wanted to get the piece performed and it took me 2 years of sending the score to orchestras to finally get it on stage. The original flute and piano version can be heard here:
http://tinyurl.com/z7vakgv
About the piece:
This is a four movement rhapsodic piece that talks about the life cycle of the Phoenix. I had a specific story in mind when writing each movement, but I would rather keep it to myself and have every listener come up with his or her own story. But the names of the movements pretty much speak for themselves. I kept the structure, melodic lines and harmony almost exactly the same as in the original piano and flute version, so this truly is an orchestration of my own work. Keep in mind, that the flute was sadly a lot less heard in the live performance since some of my orchestration was too big, so I do plan to make another version. On the first orchestral rehearsal I have already taken out a lot of orchestral parts to make the flute come out more. Please also take into account, that this is not meant to be a flute concerto, but more a story where the flute has the role of the Phoenix itself and the orchestra is creating the world in which the Phoenix lives in.
Sadly the conductor did not prepare for the performance one bit and conducted the score avista on the first rehearsal. He also got most of the tempos wrong...which is really really sad. I especially hate how he did not conduct my tempos in the fourth movement.....But...that's life Hopefully I will have it performed again in the future....
Please note my comment above about taking out some orchestration at the first rehearsal, since the score still has those parts in.
Thank you for listening and of course comments are welcome.

MUSIC: 
VIDEO:

SCORE: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BydLCxP-ZgaMVGsyODlnSmQwLUk/view


----------



## Hannes (Jan 2, 2016)

Very nice composition and orchestration - I enjoyed it very much!

Cheers


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 2, 2016)

Tastenklopfer said:


> Very nice composition and orchestration - I enjoyed it very much!
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much! And thanks for listening!


----------



## Fer (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing; im hearing now the second movement, which remembers me some stuff from Rautavaara... very beautiful!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 2, 2016)

Fer said:


> Thanks for sharing; im hearing now the second movement, which remembers me some stuff from Rautavaara... very beautiful!


Hi Fer! Thank you for listening! Rautavaara....I dont know that. I have to google it.


----------



## David Story (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks! Gorgeous live music. Beautiful details, you're a gifted orchestrator and composer. 
It's not perfect, but it sounds passionate. It's worth listening to again.
The duet version is magical.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 3, 2016)

David Story said:


> Thanks! Gorgeous live music. Beautiful details, you're a gifted orchestrator and composer.
> It's not perfect, but it sounds passionate. It's worth listening to again.
> The duet version is magical.


Hi David! Thank you for taking the time to listen to the piece and for the compliments. I am glad the recording turned out great, but we would have needed 1 more rehearsal to get it perfect. The conductor only rehearsed the piece for about 1h 30min.....Really little for a 25min long piece. Luckly the orchestra is really good.
Thanks again!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 3, 2016)

Beautifull! And very nice choices re orchestration. I would say overall the orchestra did a nice job. I would say it was worth the 2-yr. effort.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 3, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> Beautifull! And very nice choices re orchestration. I would say overall the orchestra did a nice job. I would say it was worth the 2-yr. effort.


Hi Wes! Thank you for listening! This is one of those pieces, that grew with me I guess and is thus my favorite piece I have written. After this performance I will do another version to fix the things i think need fixing 
Best wishes,
Anze


----------



## Penthagram (Jan 3, 2016)

Anze, absolutely beautiful music. Thank you for sharing. Was a pleasure to listen.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 3, 2016)

Penthagram said:


> Anze, absolutely beautiful music. Thank you for sharing. Was a pleasure to listen.


Hi David! Thank you very much for taking the time to listen! I am really glad you enjoyed it


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice work, Anze! And thank you for making the score available.


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 4, 2016)

HeadShot said:


> The force is strong with this one



Hi Sam,

Thank you for listening and the extremely nice words. I would not call this work "genius", but I do count it as one of my best pieces. I love the 3.21 to 3.55 part in the 4th movement too, but sadly the conductor conducted a lot slower tempo than it should be, what really frustrates me... Hopefully I can get it performed again. And the 1.24 to 2.30. part of the 3. movement must be my favorite part of the entire piece as well.
BTW, great job on the Starwars trailer remake. I am in awe of your skills!  Keep it up!




FriFlo said:


> Nice work, Anze! And thank you for making the score available.


Thank you FriFlo! Hope the score can help you out!


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi there Anze,

thank you for posting this. This is a very beautiful piece of music. I enjoyed listening to this. . The opening is really so subtle and so imaginative. Thanks again for sharing, and the score is definitely an added plus so thank you for that as well. Very kind of you to share the score with us on V.I Control.

Steve


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 5, 2016)

Steve Martin said:


> Hi there Anze,
> 
> thank you for posting this. This is a very beautiful piece of music. I enjoyed listening to this. . The opening is really so subtle and so imaginative. Thanks again for sharing, and the score is definitely an added plus so thank you for that as well. Very kind of you to share the score with us on V.I Control.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve! Thank you for these bery kind words! I am glad you find the score helpful. Let me know if you have any questions 
Best wishes


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Anze, no problem giving your music nice words! It deserves it! Wonderfully done as always!
cheers,

Steve


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 5, 2016)

Steve Martin said:


> Hi Anze, no problem giving your music nice words! It deserves it! Wonderfully done as always!
> cheers,
> 
> Steve


Thank you again!


----------



## Mathieu A (Jan 6, 2016)

Wonderful composition. Congrats !


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 6, 2016)

Mathieu A said:


> Wonderful composition. Congrats !


Hi Mathieu! Thank you so much. I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Anze Rozman (Jan 8, 2016)

I dont know, if this will interest anyone, but here are some photos from the concert. The concert was also filmed, so I should be uploading a video soon too.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153664224380837.1073741922.187440580836&type=3


----------



## Anze Rozman (May 25, 2016)

Hi all, 
just wanted to let everyone, that liked the composition know, that I uploaded the video of the performance, if anyone wants to check it out


----------



## Grim_Universe (Oct 11, 2016)

Outstanding music. I just have nothing esle to say. It is just so colorful, so rich. And, what's most important, it has no unnecessary elements in your orchestral texture.
Sometimes i listen to music and think "that dude trying to be difficult and spare all his expressive possibilities just to impress listener" or very often i hear John Williams wannabe music, which is always a few steps behind actual maestro's music.
But in this case i think it is a beautiful balance between difficulty and availability, between traditional and contemporary music. Thank you for that outstanding piece of music.


----------



## cadenzajon (Oct 11, 2016)

I have to agree. Superb work. I'm glad this popped back up on my feed of posts today after missing it earlier this year.


----------



## Karma (Oct 11, 2016)

Now this is something to aspire to! Really great stuff.


----------



## markstyles (Oct 11, 2016)

I think what you did is so exquisite, beautiful, and well arranged, even the conductor couldn't 'mess' it up.. You of course having composed it have a much 'keener' ear as to what is and is not happening properly.. But music is a creation and an entity into itself, and sometimes does and may not always abide by the composers original vision or strict intentions.. 
That is part of the beauty..


----------



## Anze Rozman (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Guys! 

Thank you so much for your kind words! I am really happy to see this post on the main thread again . 
I so wish to have this piece performed again by a conductor, that would actually care about the work.....fingers crossed!


----------

